# Ride for Life report



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a blast doing this ride and it is for such a good cause the kids at the make a wish program. The final numbers will not be in for a while but it appears that our club raised over 40K to help these kids and had a blast doing it! I missed the ride last year so this was my first but I plan on making it an anual event. Here are some pics:

Me and buddy clean at deseret peak complex:










Some lineup photos:














































At the stops the had port o potties, food, and gas:



















My wife with the make a wish child:










Almost there:



















Our police escort up main street in wendover:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was a t.v. star for about 15 seconds yesterday. They showed the ride on at your leasure and the had me on camera.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks like a fun time there. Nice pics.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wanted to bring this topic back from the dead. I went to our club meeting and we raised 35K with this event to help make a wish foundation. It costs and average of 5K to fund a wish so 7 sick children are going to get a wish this year! We got to tour the make a wish building and the wishing room what an awesome experience. Thanks again to those who helped out!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff Orvis.

Volunteers are seldom paid; not because they are worthless, but because they are PRICELESS!


----------

